
Welcome to Operation Dixie, the most ambitious unionization attempt in the U.S. - vinnyglennon
https://timeline.com/operation-dixie-was-a-quixotic-attempt-to-unionize-the-south-61fdd7dd0810
======
RickJWagner
I grew up in a place where unions weren't popular, so I didn't know what to
think about them.

In early 30s I moved to Indiana, where unions were somewhat popular. I had an
electrician friend who belonged to a union, he liked a lot of the benefits
they provided.

Later, I made another friend who grew up in mining company. His dad worked in
management at a mine that underwent a strike. He described how their home was
harassed at night with rocks coming through windows and threats of violence.

I still don't know what to think about unions.

